# Your Top Five most colourful terrestrials?



## Saf (May 25, 2010)

Ok, so we now have a GBB sling, and there will be an Avicularia Versicolor sling coming soon.

But, there is a problem. I have a spare enclosure. 

There is no tarantula that I _don't_ like, but the thing I'm most attracted to in T's, is the amazing colours they can come in.

I did run a search for "most colourful terrestrials", but it returned no matches.

So, if you would be so kind as to oblige, please list your top five most colourful terrestrials for me to consider.

The only other thing to bear in mind, is that with my little girl to consider, I _don't_ want anything too defensive or with _very potent venom_, so please take this into consideration in your list.

Oh, and if it's particularly beautifully coloured, a burrower would also be considered; (the spare enclosure is just not suitable for an arboreal).

Thanks.


----------



## BrettG (May 25, 2010)

Saf said:


> Ok, so we now have a GBB sling, and there will be an Avicularia Versicolor sling coming soon.
> 
> But, there is a problem. I have a spare enclosure.
> 
> ...


B.boehmi,B.smithi,Gbb,C.fasciatum,and C.fimbriatus


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 25, 2010)

You know I'm new to this but I've been checking here a lot

http://www.beccastarantulas.com/tarantulas/caresheets/care page.htm

it's got info and pics all on one page.


----------



## Venari (May 25, 2010)

Female G. Rosea, "Bella"
Female G. Rosea, "Lucy"
Female G. Rosea, "Jo"
Male G. sp "north" Archie
unsexed sling Pamphobetus sp. "platyomma" - "noname"

Now, if you asked what colorful "arboreals" i have...I could actually name you some colorful T's lol.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (May 25, 2010)

Definitely G. pulchripes.  They are awesome, beautiful golden stripes and extremely docile. I have one and I just recently bought my girlfriend one. They are both ~4-5" and are both extremely docile, although mine is a little skittish. I would definitely recommened this one.


----------



## Nikkeh (May 25, 2010)

1. A.moderatum -have one myself, lovely and docile.
2. B. smithi, b. emilia etc -all very docile and colorful
3. H. lividum- gorgeous color, but can be defensive and not often out of their burrow
4. B. colloratvillosum - Generally docile...I just love any T that has white colourings.
5. Euathlus red - i love their colorings. very docile.


----------



## curiousme (May 25, 2010)

I can't believe no one has said N. _chromatus_!  Beautiful black and white legs with a bright red butt.


----------



## CAK (May 25, 2010)

Love the Nhandu chromatus!  Love the Brachy's...   ALL OF THEM!  (smithi, emilia, albiceps, vagans.....)

LOVE the G.pulchra!  That satin black is amazing!


----------



## Saf (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far, gives me lots to consider. 

And thanks Mich for the link, very good site.



curiousme said:


> I can't believe no one has said N. _chromatus_!  Beautiful black and white legs with a bright red butt.


Hmm, now this could be interesting. I've just managed to get my little girl into T's, by showing her the ones in her favourite colour (blue), but she still thinks "black hairy ones" are "yucky".

I think this is a beautiful species. I'll show her a picture and see what she thinks, as it could be a way of gradually introducing her to a black T that is also very colourful.

I'm a bit unsure of their temperament though, I'm sure I've read before a few times, that they're not exactly the most friendly? What are some of your experiences with them please? Just getting Katie to like T's at last, and I'm trying to avoid one that might scare her with regular threat displays.

The B. Boehmei is another one that could possibly break the black barrier for her. 

It _has_ to be broken at at _some_ point, because I _must_ have a P. Irminia when she's a bit older and more experienced with T's. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys, please keep them coming if you have any more.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 25, 2010)

What about Grammostola pulchripes? They're dark brown, but the gold might be enough to sway her. 

Cass


----------



## Smitty78 (May 25, 2010)

Xenesthis, and Pamphobeteus are impossible to beat IMO.


----------



## gromgrom (May 25, 2010)

Nikkeh said:


> 3. H. lividum- gorgeous color, but can be defensive and not often out of their burrow
> .


assuming he wants to see the tarantula, that is out of the question.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 25, 2010)

B. boehmei is pretty stunning looking.


----------



## Saf (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Cass, unfortunately brown is another no-no for her at the moment.




Smitty78 said:


> Xenesthis, and Pamphobeteus are impossible to beat IMO.


Hmm, now the Xenesthis sp Blue is awesome. Won't have any problems getting her to like that. What's the temperament like?


----------



## Smitty78 (May 25, 2010)

Saf said:


> Hmm, now the Xenesthis sp Blue is awesome. Won't have any problems getting her to like that. What's the temperament like?


They are skittish, love to raise their abdomens up in the air to say don't mess with me. They eat like monsters, grow large, and fairly fast. As they get older, they calm down quite a bit. Mine are most always out on display as well.

The more important question about Xenesthis sp. Blue is what is your pocket book like?


----------



## kripp_keeper (May 25, 2010)

Smitty78 said:


> Xenesthis, and Pamphobeteus are impossible to beat IMO.


+1. I would say Xenesthis by far win the most colorful terrestrial.

H. lividum is a burrower. I'm assuming he isn't counting burrowers in with terrestrials. Also he mentioned temperament, while there are many stunning burrowers I don't hear of to many docile ones.


----------



## Saf (May 25, 2010)

Smitty78 said:


> They are skittish, love to raise their abdomens up in the air to say don't mess with me. They eat like monsters, grow large, and fairly fast. As they get older, they calm down quite a bit. Mine are most always out on display as well.
> 
> The more important question about Xenesthis sp. Blue is what is your pocket book like?


Doesn't sound _too_ bad then, temperament wise.

Pocket wise, not a lot left to play with at present unfortunately, now I've got a little girl to clothe and feed, lol. 

Pretty pricey then are they?




kripp_keeper said:


> +1. I would say Xenesthis by far win the most colorful terrestrial.
> 
> H. lividum is a burrower. I'm assuming he isn't counting burrowers in with terrestrials. Also he mentioned temperament, while there are many stunning burrowers I don't hear of to many docile ones.


I did count burrowers in (in the OP) if they were particularly colourful, (it's just that the spare enclosure won't cater for arboreals) but yes, gorgeous as H. Lividum is, and Katie loves the blue, temperament wise it's not going to happen just yet.

She's just about to get her "fluffy blue versi" (  ) to go with the GBB sling, and anything else we get needs to be a similar temperament for now.


----------



## kripp_keeper (May 25, 2010)

Saf said:


> Oh, and if it's particularly beautifully coloured, a burrower would also be considered; (the spare enclosure is just not suitable for an arboreal).


Sorry I didn't see this part lol. Ephebopus cyanognathus is nice if you are also looking for burrowers. If their temperament is similar to E. murinus then mine is very skittish, but not overly defensive. I have tried to see her a few times, but the second I go near her enclosure all I see is a blur going to her burrow. On the other hand her burrow is pretty fascinating to look at itself.


----------



## Saf (May 25, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Sorry I didn't see this part lol. Ephebopus cyanognathus is nice if you are also looking for burrowers. If their temperament is similar to E. murinus then mine is very skittish, but not overly defensive. I have tried to see her a few times, but the second I go near her enclosure all I see is a blur going to her burrow. On the other hand her burrow is pretty fascinating to look at itself.


Wow, now that is sweet. 

Not seen this species before. Enough blue to convince Katie too I think. What's the venom potency like? Must be at most mild-medium, preferably mild.


----------



## shanebp (May 25, 2010)

Check out the Brachypelma Auratum's, IMO they look awesome! Also, you might consider H.Inceis


----------



## Loudog760 (May 25, 2010)

My top 5.

C.cyaneopubescens 
A.bicoloratum
B.boehmi
B.smithi
B.albiceps


----------



## paul fleming (May 25, 2010)

What a  boring list of spids.
If you had said "arboreal".........skys the limit


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (May 25, 2010)

I think the Ephebopus uatuman is mine. Get it as a sling and watch it grow. Stunning species.


----------



## JC (May 25, 2010)

Dwarf sp. such as P.scrofa and C.elegans have stunning coloration.


----------



## Goomba (May 25, 2010)

Brachypelma's take at least a few of the 5 spots. I used to not be a big fan, but since I acquired a female B. boehmi and B. smithi, I am a changed man. Stunning creatures.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (May 26, 2010)

How come none of you mentioned _Ephebopus murinus_ :?. Or _Ornithoctonus aureotibialis_...


----------



## Draiman (May 26, 2010)

Not colourful? :?


----------



## BrettG (May 26, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Not colourful? :?


Colorfull,but he does not want anything with a somewhat potent venom...Believe me,that was the first darn thing to pop into my head as well.Hard to beat the looks of em.


----------



## BrettG (May 26, 2010)

And let me throw Nhandu tripepii into the mix....Sooooooooo underrated.Looks much better than other Nhandu's IMHO.


----------



## Loudog760 (May 26, 2010)

You should see my male OBT. The best looking one I've ever seen, he glows!


----------



## Saf (May 26, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the responses. Lots more beautiful T's in there to consider. 

The Paraphysa scrofa does indeed look stunning, thanks JC.

And Draiman, I would certainly love to have a P. Murinus, but until my little girl grows up, I won't be having anything with potent venom in the house.

Thanks again for all your suggestions, gives me lots to think about.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (May 26, 2010)

1. Xenesthis immanis/intermedia 
2. Monocentropus balfouri
3. Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
4. Brachypelma emilia
5. Acanthoscurria geniculata or Nhandu chromatus (pick your carapace preference, nhandu also has brighter red hairs but I love the velvet black carapace of genic)

That would be one perfect colorful terrestrial collection right there. 

-ben


----------

